# What tractor?



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay Lads Help me find a tractor!

My father is getting older and is finding out in the heat is very hard on him and raking and tedding with a 100hp and up is not what I want to do.

So I want to buy a tractor with cab and a/c for tedding and raking only So 50 to 70 pto hp max, must be cheap, 2wd only, looking at any make, like to stay in the 1970s to 1990s and needs to be good on fuel.

So please give me some models that might work for me so far all i have looked at are john deere 2155?

As for what we are using now

international 434 on 710 pequea hay tedder and two 256 rolbar rakes on a hitch

international 674 on a 10 wheel rake


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JD 25,27,2955 are very good tractors for that job but they do have ac problems


----------



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

Colby I think a want smaller for the fuel efficiency! How are the john Deere 2155 on fuel? Fixing a/c is no problems we have all the tools like vacuum pumps Freon scales and a recyclable filter unit. Is the sound guard cab John Deeres first cab with a/c?


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

The square cab 5000 series JDs would probably fit the bill. 5300/10, 5400/10 and 5500/10 come to mind, still all mechanical, more modern AC system than the 50/55 series and priced about the same. Easy to find also. 
Obviously the 50/55 series are absolutely indestructable though.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Sound guard is not the first, but it the onlyone that wored worth a damn. you an also find some of the 40 and 50 series with cabs, but hard to find smaller than a 2940, etc.

You might be able to find a 5500 series with a cab for not too much.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

the 2155 is good on fuel the 50 series are the utility tractors with the sound guard cabs and they had AC I don't know what you would like to spend but I would tend to agree on the 50 or 55 series that would work well


----------



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks guys now what other brand models would fit the bill as john Deere has the highest resale value and are hard to find in 2wd


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ottawamatt said:


> Thanks guys now what other brand models would fit the bill as john Deere has the highest resale value and are hard to find in 2wd


If you aee open minded to color/brand, the better question may be which to stay away from in your specs.

I imagine there are quire a few models out there fitting the bill.

How imoortant is noise level in the cab?


----------



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

Noise in cab is not a big deal because the max rpms we run for raking is only just above idle and dad hates the radio and is deaf anyways


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a kubota 3430? (I think) with loader that was sweet with a rake and tedder, couldn't ask for any better for the money.....really good fuel usage, comfortable enuf (seat was a POS), good visibility, plenty of power but it was mfwd. Bought it for 34k and sold it 3 yrs later for 29k


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well i've been think'n about this alot.. to get any kind of tractor with a cab and AC in the 60 hp 2 wheel drive your looking at 12k and really the 15k area and that is the range you can find a 2355 0r 2755 you might have to give a touch more stuff with out a cab is 9 to 12 k I just can't think of anything cheaper... the size you are looking for are very popular so the market is strong for them


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Deutz 6265. One of the best tractors on fuel efficiency ever according to Nebraska tests. Within your age range it might be the most efficient. I'd have to re-check.

Get one with the "star cab" and not the bare-bones cab. They are super easy to drive. Three ranges with four gears in each. Functional AC. Webasto heaters for winter.

We had a 6265 mfwd and still have a 6275 2wd. It will have to burn to the ground in order to ever leave here. Just too handy to be without.

Because they were built during the Allis years, your AGCO dealer can get you anything you need.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/1/6/3167-deutz-allis-6265.html


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Deutz 6265. One of the best tractors on fuel efficiency ever according to Nebraska tests. Within your age range it might be the most efficient. I'd have to re-check.
> Get one with the "star cab" and not the bare-bones cab. They are super easy to drive. Three ranges with four gears in each. Functional AC. Webasto heaters for winter.
> We had a 6265 mfwd and still have a 6275 2wd. It will have to burn to the ground in order to ever leave here. Just too handy to be without.
> Because they were built during the Allis years, your AGCO dealer can get you anything you need. http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/1/6/3167-deutz-allis-6265.html


Not a big supply out there. Neither of the 2 on tractorhouse have a cab.

What about a ford 5610?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Not a big supply out there. Neither of the 2 on tractorhouse have a cab.
> 
> What about a ford 5610?


He doesn't need a big supply. Only one


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Or a massey.


----------



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

8350HiTech we have a deutz d4507 tractor and it is very good on fuel only if it had a cab and bigger platform


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ottawamatt said:


> 8350HiTech we have a deutz d4507 tractor and it is very good on fuel only if it had a cab and bigger platform


There you go. If you like it, get a 62xx series and you'll be ecstatic. (Or a DX3.xx series. Same tractors. Different decals)


----------



## ottawamatt (Feb 14, 2010)

Dead moose Did a Massey 265 ever come with a cab with a/c? And I would love to find a Ford 5610 with cab but not a big supply out there


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure on the 265. Quite a few 5610's on tractorhouse.

http://m.tractorhouse.com/Results?industryName=tractor&manufacturerName=FORD&modelName=5610&modelSearchType=4


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Deutz 6265. One of the best tractors on fuel efficiency ever according to Nebraska tests. Within your age range it might be the most efficient. I'd have to re-check.
> 
> Get one with the "star cab" and not the bare-bones cab. They are super easy to drive. Three ranges with four gears in each. Functional AC. Webasto heaters for winter.
> 
> ...


I wish I could just buy a whole fleet of those Deutz Allis tractors, looked at a 3cyl (6250 I think?) can't really remember the model, that was up in Ontario a couple years ago. Rugged tractor, should have bought the damn thing but apparently they are in hot demand. Was gone within a day or two.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

6610/40 ford indestructible


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We had a JD 2555 at one time. It was a very good reliable tractor. Ran a long time on a tank of fuel. They are all amost 2wd and I think it was like 65hp. Which is just right for what you need


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

http://www.agdealer.ca/list/index.cfm?startrow=1&SearchID=130318585


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ottawamatt said:


> 8350HiTech we have a deutz d4507 tractor and it is very good on fuel only if it had a cab and bigger platform


Too bad it's not in your neighborhood. They do pop up for sale now and then.

https://limaohio.craigslist.org/grd/5073768817.html


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

A Ford 4610 would do what you are asking for.About 1 gallon of fuel per hour or less on an open station.201 cu in 3 cylinder non turbo.Ford used that engine from '68 through the 4610 series


----------

